# Game 65: Detroit Pistons @ Phoenix Suns (3/16)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (50-14) vs Detroit Pistons (41-22) *

*When: Friday, March 16th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/14)*









 *Suns Review *


> DALLAS, March 14 (AP) -- When the second overtime began in a game that already had plenty of thrills, Amare Stoudemire was ready to settle things.
> 
> So he went to the basket. Hard.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Steve Nash vs Chauncey Billups*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Detroit Pistons Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Flip Saunders*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol you had us at 41-22, their record, and them at 52-10, the Mavs record. I fixed it though.


We cannot have a let down in this game. Wins over Houston, Dallas, and Detroit in the same week is not to shabby. And as I said before it started, it will show where this team is at heading down the stretch.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol you had us at 41-22, their record, and them at 52-10, the Mavs record. I fixed it though.
> 
> 
> We cannot have a let down in this game. Wins over Houston, Dallas, and Detroit in the same week is not to shabby. And as I said before it started, it will show where this team is at heading down the stretch.



No doubt.

Pistons defense sucks against the Suns ever since LB left motown.

I can't wait to see who guards Amare. They wouldn't dare put the Slow Webber on him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Pistons defense sucks against the Suns ever since LB left motown.
> 
> I can't wait to see who guards Amare. They wouldn't dare put the Slow Webber on him.


Sheed is one of the few people that are equipped, physically, to play defense on Amare, the problem is... he probably won't. I expect to see Maxiell put on him at times, but as always, nobody really has anyone that can guard Amare.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Amare's going to have another high scoring game since he'll be pumped up after beating Dallas and no one on the Pistons can stop him. I'd high say 30's to low 40's plus 10 rebounds. Maybe 23 and 14 for Steve. Boris won't pick up too many early fouls and will have a much better game. Shawn and LB will do what they always do. It should be a good game to watch (if only I could :boohoo2.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just hope we don't have a letdown game after beating Dallas.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Suns getting stomped .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And of course when you don't wanna have a let down, you get one. Argh.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This game is a joke.


I don't want to keep sounding like the D'Antoni Hunter, but I *really really really hate *him. 

This team continues to remain a joke. That Maverick game was a fluke, and tonight it's showing.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> This game is a joke.
> 
> 
> I don't want to keep sounding like the D'Antoni Hunter, but I *really really really hate *him.
> ...


Is this guy kidding?

Anywho, us Cavs fans were really pulling for you tonight. Maybe a little hangover from the Mavs game?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Is this guy kidding?
> 
> Anywho, us Cavs fans were really pulling for you tonight. Maybe a little hangover from the Mavs game?



No, I'm the D'Antoni hater. That's my job around here.

Who else would hate Mike as much as I do?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man. And this was one of the nationally telivised games that I get to watch...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

No rhythm tonight. Lacking consistency tonight. They got their asses handed to them tonight by Detroit. I'm not starting the ref thing, but I just want to say I really dont like Violet Palmer. The suns lost on their own tonight though...and bad, lets hope that in the high altitude of Denver we can pull out a W.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Pistons defense sucks against the Suns ever since LB left motown.
> 
> I can't wait to see who guards Amare. They wouldn't dare put the Slow Webber on him.



This post makes me look so bad......

Not only did they stop the Suns defensively, they put Webber on Amare.
Which, for 3 quarters, it worked. Until Amare said "**** the pick-n-roll, I'm going to
score" and scored like 12+ pts in the 4th. He should have been getting isolations the
whole game, but D'Antoni obviously saw something I didn't, because that p&r was working
to perfection...........


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Mm; all problems really revolve around STAT. The Mavs/Suns game wasn't really a fluke, but it's nice to amuse whoever holds that notion. The Suns played horribly the entire game and managed to come back from a deficit that the Mavs came back from earlier - sounds like a double standard when applied solely to the Phoenix Suns, doesn't it? If Phoenix hadn't choked the game away and held the leads they always have, they'd have never been in that predicament!

The Suns haven't played Suns basketball since before the All-Star break and the game on Wednesday, if anything, proved that the Mavericks have nothing to stop Nash/Stoudemire. If they don't break down, the series looks a lot easier.

That game's behind us; it was a win. Most important.

This (tonight) however, is a loss. That's all it is and no matter the score, it sets us back in the hunt for the number one seed. 

And moving to your last post, Seuss... I think your lack of faith in D'Antoni is weird. If you read McCallum's book, I think you'd appreciate just how refreshing D'Antoni is.

The NBA isn't that entertaining, as far as I'm concerned. Watching overpaid *******s run up and down a floor for 48 minutes with guaranteed contracts and only working when those contracts are near expiration isn't exactly the height of entertainment. The Phoenix Suns however, have countered that by not being over-coached or forced to play anyone else's game.

That they win a lot is a bonus and obviously important but I think you're being ridiculous. I'd like to think the difference between a Mavs fan and a Suns fan is the anger at playoff runs/championship possibilities and the disrespect factor. To be honest, I think the playoffs won't be easy; I think the playoffs for us, will be difficult and Wednesday night's near-heart attack you suffered will happen almost every night come June .

But that's fine, for me. Winning a championship would be great but having Steve Nash, Shawn Marion, Leandro Barbosa, Amare Stoudemire, Raja Bell, Boris Diaw and all the other players along with an Italian super-star in the Coach and a nutjob in Robert Sarver is far more valuable. I don't think you give enough credit to D'Antoni for revolutionizing the game and making Suns games some of the most anticipated games in the league, regardless of who they're playing. And overall, some of the most entertaining entertainment to be found on television. Their entertainment value is why I alone got involved with the fanbase.

Lakers. Clippers. Mavericks. Whoever. It's exciting. Championships are nice for bragging about on basketball boards but being apart of the Suns and their little niche in basketball history is infinitely more appeasing. If it's to be remembered, yeah, they'll need to win a title - but let's wait and see concerning that. 15 losers, 1 winner come playoffs. 

Moving from that odd little... whatever, I think Amare Stoudemire is both the problem and the resolution to that problem. Amare just isn't motivated; and you can't teach nor enforce motivation at the coaching level. He's a lot like Iverson, and you see that in the book from McCallum. Ditches charity events, ditches team events and he shows up when he wants to.

Is he dumb? I don't think so; I think he's naive and that intelligence is hardly the problem. He's just a ***** at times, gets too agitated and is half the big-man Thomas is when it comes to rebounding and defense. 

He can fix that however and I've heard he has some injuries he's on the mend from outside of the major "career ender" he suffered . Either way, lets wait and see. The path that we take to the Finals doesn't matter - if we get beaten by Dallas or San Antonio, it doesn't matter. We obviously wouldn't be the best.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> The NBA isn't that entertaining, as far as I'm concerned. Watching overpaid *******s run up and down a floor for 48 minutes with guaranteed contracts and only working when those contracts are near expiration isn't exactly the height of entertainment. The Phoenix Suns however, have countered that by not being over-coached or forced to play anyone else's game.


It's even worst to watch millionaires repeatedly make the wrong rotation.
But, lets keep blaming the players for that. 'Cause I'm sure the Suns work alot
on those unimportant things.



> That they win a lot is a bonus and obviously important but I think you're being ridiculous. I'd like to think the difference between a Mavs fan and a Suns fan is the anger at playoff runs/championship possibilities and the disrespect factor. To be honest, I think the playoffs won't be easy; I think the playoffs for us, will be difficult and Wednesday night's near-heart attack you suffered will happen almost every night .


No doubt. 



> But that's fine, for me. Winning a championship would be great but having Steve Nash, Shawn Marion, Leandro Barbosa, Amare Stoudemire, Raja Bell, Boris Diaw and all the other players along with an Italian super-star in D'Antoni and Robert Sarver is far more valuable. I don't think you give enough credit to D'Antoni for revolutionizing the game and making Suns games some of the most anticipated games in the league, regardless of who they're playing.


I love watching the Suns play. But if they're going to continue to be the krispy kreame in the
window shop that melts everytime in your mouth, I don't want that. That's nice for once
or two times, but then I want to move on to something rich, and very deep and consists of
many flavors and takes 70 hours to digest in your system. That's refreshing.




> Moving from that odd little... whatever, I think Amare Stoudemire is both the problem and the resolution to that problem. Amare just isn't motivated; and you can't teach nor enforce motivation at the coaching level. He's a lot like Iverson, and you see that in the book from McCallum. Ditches charity events, ditches team events and he shows up when he wants to.


Hes been motivated the whole season. I believe he has been having back issues.
But I do agree he needs to step it up on the defensive end. Get back to where he was
at December.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

50-15, the second seed, and the likelihood of setting a franchise record concerning season record doesn't scream failure to adjust. Consecutive back-to-back Conference Finals doesn't scream failure to me.

If that's failure, try being a Minnesota Timberwolves fan. Or a Memphis Grizzlies fan. Can you imagine having absolutely nothing coming June as their fan? Now lets rewind - this is the third year and the third incarnation of the Phoenix Suns in just as many years. If the Suns stay healthy, it will be the first time in three years. They will enter the playoffs, pick up their tempo and, if they play their hearts out like they did last year, will definitely end up playing whoever the East throws out.

I like the way D'Antoni coaches. He goes for the artistic side of it, while his assistant coaches do the science - they study the tapes and tell him everything; they work with the players on everything. D'Antoni's brother made Barbosa the best 6th man in the league. You have the perfect mix of everything; team chemistry, coaching chemistry and what-not.

It just hasn't clicked in the playoffs. When the game comes down to a one possession stand, it's easy to see how we've fallen out and went to two game 7 series. I think if you're looking to criticise a coach, you're in the wrong forum. These players are nothing without Nash and D'Antoni and his system.

Raja Bell practically raped Sarver in gratitude for being brought to Phoenix; Diaw would never have shined. Nash would fly under the radar in systems that don't promote a team concept.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> 50-15, the second seed, and the likelihood of setting a franchise record concerning season record doesn't scream failure to adjust. Consecutive back-to-back Conference Finals doesn't scream failure to me.


Success is measured by how good you are. Portland making the playoffs is success.
The Suns not making the Finals this year will be considered failure.



> If that's failure, try being a Minnesota Timberwolves fan. Or a Memphis Grizzlies fan. Can you imagine having absolutely nothing coming June as their fan? Now lets rewind - this is the third year and the third incarnation of the Phoenix Suns in just as many years. If the Suns stay healthy, it will be the first time in three years. They will enter the playoffs, pick up their tempo and, if they play their hearts out like they did last year, will definitely end up playing whoever the East throws out.


I believe the Suns have a great chance. What I don't like, is where their mindset is at.
Not trying to sound like a broken record, but they need to start playing some sort of
defense. Even if the defense is at a elementary school level, I'll take it.




> It just hasn't clicked in the playoffs. When the game comes down to a one possession stand, it's easy to see how we've fallen out and went to two game 7 series. I think if you're looking to criticise a coach, you're in the wrong forum. These players are nothing without Nash and D'Antoni and his system.


Suns have the perfect offense, they don't need D'Antoni anymore. What they need is someone
who has defense in their vocabulary. I know the Suns aren't going to be the great defensive
team, but making the correct rotations and playing good team defense goes a long way.

Getting blown out by Detroit on their home floor with a few weeks until the playoffs start
does not make me reassured. Until Mike can put his stupid philosphy behind him, and start
playing to win, then I will continue to be nervous for this team. Tonights game showed how
stubborn D'Antoni is. The pick-n-roll was clearly not working, but he continued to go to it.
While he should have started going to Amare in the post to see if he could draw some fouls
against the Pistons frontcourt.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, what's weird is that in the games they've lost, I see Marion playing defense and people hitting in his face; I see traps, I see switches, I see Raja Bell drawing charges and playing somewhat dirty basketball.

They wouldn't have won this many games without defensive stops and consistent defense. Some days, all the variables go your way and you still lose because the other team is shooting well. Before Steve Nash went down, we were the only team to lose games by a margin of 9 points or less.

We were dead even in the race for the number one seed. What the hell happened? Oh. We're 3.5 games behind, we're second seeded, we have a great chance to do better in the playoffs.

Weird, knee-jerk reactions that went for longer than should be customary (one or two games is fine to harp over and be emotional about but jesus, it's near the end of March).

And get rid of D'Antoni? I didn't think people could be so cruel concerning a basketball team and coach that has been a top 4 team for 3 years now. Not every coach wins a championship; not every team wins a championship. 29 coaches, 29 teams will be going home without something by the end of June. You can view the Suns on whatever level you want, but it's this kind of doubt that gets good coaches fired, and us stuck in another slump for six to seven years with someone like Ainge.

The system works. The team works. The coaching works. A championship doesn't measure that and to be honest, I don't give a **** what anyone thinks 10-20-30 years from now. Legacies are great but wanting for something that is not far out of reach and crying wolf on someone who has revived the Suns and who can lead them to a title is as weird as it gets.

And...

Tonight's game is the Pistons kicking our ***; a loss. Pure and simple. What more can you do? I don't think it defines our season. I'm not going to make excuses *for one game*, call it a pick and roll problem, say we choked the game away, missed critical freethrows or blame the coach or management.

That's what Dallas Mavericks fans do. We had our statement game Wednesday; the Pistons had theirs tonight.

We've got Denver on Sunday; lets see if we can't destroy them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> You know, what's weird is that in the games they've lost, I see Marion playing defense and people hitting in his face; I see traps, I see switches, I see Raja Bell drawing charges and playing somewhat dirty basketball.
> 
> They wouldn't have won this many games without defensive stops and consistent defense.
> 
> ...



Suns were playing solid defense during their big streaks. But there hasn't been much of
good defense or even decent defense. 

Also, we play the Nuggets tomorrow. Which might be another L. 
Karl usually has a good defensive game plan against the Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I added more by the way, to my previous post.

If we go on a losing streak, it's insignificant. Winning the number one seed will put is in the same predicament as winning the number two or three seed. A tough second round opponent and a first round opponent who could be difficult if we take awhile to get adjusted to the playoffs.

The Utah Jazz, the San Antonio Spurs and the Dallas Mavericks are in the Western Conference playoffs whether we want them to be or not. All roads to the playoffs lead through at least one or two of them along with the possibility of the Lakers who are our second rivals and who would love revenge.

It's not easy for any team. The Dallas Mavericks fans are somewhere in candy mountain land where poon grows on trees, thinking they'll be playing in the finals. I wouldn't be surprised if they got humbled early on.

The perception that the Suns, Mavs, and Spurs are a cut above everybody else is something that Suns fans struggle with, I think; that they're third in a trio of good teams and destined to lose to either of them. That's stupid. This is the NBA, and there are good teams. Futurixten or whatever the **** her name is had one valid point. There are plenty of teams in the hunt.

If the Suns lose, it's not because they lack the talent to win or the coaching or the rotation; it's because someone brought a lot more intensity. You don't see this because you haven't been reading in between the lines of Bull**** Skip on Cold Pizza or ESPN spout every five seconds.

All the games they've won, the Mavs have won and the Spurs have won have been close and a lot of games could have gone either way.

One possession basketball. The only question is whether or not the Suns will show up and no mechanics/plays/coaching can equate to the intensity/level of confidence/heart brought.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Son of a *****!!! :curse: 

Once I calm down, this is what I have to say: Well, we haven't really lost by more than 10 points all year (only once, I think). So I guess this was bound to happen. All great teams get an a** whoopin' every once in awhile. Better we loss like this to the Pistons rather than, say, the Warriors. 

But that's when I calm down. For now: Son of a *****!!! :curse: 

By the way, Helvius and Dr. Seuss, I like your discussion. It's good read.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really terrible game, how Suns lost this I can't believe... Lossing by 22 pts... Really bad... Just STAT played quite well 24 pts and 15 rebs...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

As you saw from my post before the game I kind of thought we might have a letdown game and we did. =(


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> As you saw from my post before the game I kind of thought we might have a letdown game and we did. =(


You jinxed it! So I'm not the only one.


----------

